# RIP Paarthurnax



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

After my failed attempt at breeding Paarthunax (when I was going to do VTXDT geno), he was never the same. He just gloomed about all the time. I tried different tank sizes, different amounts of plants...fake and real....even letting him look at my girls. He was just never happy again after that. He began biting his tail and I treated him three times (QT for quick fin re-growth). Eventually he would just lay at the bottom of the tank and..well....sulk. It was really depressing and I honestly wanted to cry for my baby every day. He lost all of his color no matter what I tried to do. He declined food. I even started driving out to PetCo to get NLS for him...which he also declined. He declined blood worms...and brine shrimp... There was no form of Ich, any parasites, or even SB. He passed just this last week, but I just got out of my depression enough to post this RIP for him. He was a beautiful fish....I'm glad that I was able to own him for as long as I did....I only wish there was something I could've done to keep him. In his memory, I'll post his best picture....

RIP Paarthurnax. I love you. I'll miss you. </3 :'(


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lights106 (May 16, 2013)

I so sorry! He was gorgeous!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

i'm sorry for your loss he was a beautiful betta. SIP\RIP Paarthunax.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you...I still have a betta that I've rescued before he passed....the rescue is doing really well...but this still depressed me to no end. Every time I see his pic I start to cry. This has hit me so hard that I decided not to try breeding again until next month, after I move. When he started laying at the bottom of the tank, I knew he was going to pass...I kept waiting to not have him come see me when I talked to him...and when he didn't...all I could do was cry....


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Just know that he enjoyed his time with you and is now in a better place... Nothing else you could have done, you tried so hard.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I am so very sorry Hadoken Kitty he sure was a beautiful fish, I know he must be so thankful to you for taking such good care of him and giving him such a nice home loving home...Hugs 

SIP Paarthunax you will be missed


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

"If you can see your destiny clearly, your sight is clearer than mine." - Paarthurnax
SIP little dov fishie. <3


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh man, I'm sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful fish. And I love what you named him! I'm a huge fan of those games myself. SIP Paarthurnax, you will be missed <3


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you guys...and thank you for your kind quote noodle. Its truly fitting. I hope that he's enjoying his swim under the rainbow bridge...and he can breed until his heart is content. <3


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

No need to thank me. He was absolutely gorgeous, and you gave him a great name. <3 I'm sure he's Thu'uming under the Rainbow Bridge. <3


----------



## SerenaRena (Apr 27, 2013)

what a beautiful fish, I'm so sorry for your loss <3


----------

